# Android Tablet with Intel Atom for live streaming?



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I see some people are using a Dell tablet with Intel Atom just fine with the Tivo Stream.

Any other tablets/feedback?

I'm wanting to buy a USED 10" Android tablet, and looked at the Asus Memo Pad FHD (ME302c).

But didn't want to buy it if it won't work with the Stream.

I know it's not "supported", but does it work?

TIA


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

On a whim I bought an el-cheapo Atom-based RCA Maven 11.6" tablet and have it working with my Stream. The only glitch I see is that video plays back slightly smaller than full-screen, maybe 1/4 inch in from the sides, a bit less on top. Still bigger than my iPad...


----------

